# EO Event at Alleghney Smokeworks



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

It was a great day today I am glad I was able to make it down to Pittsburgh and had the oppertunity to meet Eddie Ortega he was a great down to earth guy. And for those of you who have not tried the new Cubao I highly recomend it!!! I also got the chance to meet tmoney, Myself Eddie and tmoney were smokin Cubao's and talkin Cigarlive how cool is that:biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

that is way cool!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet times!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Groovy


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome. glad you had a blast


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like good times!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You lucky bastage! Wish I was there. The Cubao is a great smoke


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Eddie is a great guy, sounds like it was a blast!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some good times


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Too cool! I hope to be as lucky to hang out with Eddie sometime


----------

